# Young vocal talent, for people that appreciate classical crossover



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Being a classically trained violinist I love listening to music in my spare time. I don't really watch tv except for the news and the occasional show that piques my interest. Ever since this young singer has appeared on AGT in 2010 as a 10 yr old I have been casually following her career. She got picked up by David Foster and is the youngest solo artest ever to go platinum. Here she is singing "Se" from the movie Cinema Paradiso.






And here is Josh Groban also. Subtitles are in Spanish.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I could listen to them all day!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous voices!....I have a couple of Josh's Cds. so relaxing to listen to.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think she has a cd coming out in a few weeks. She was somewhat controvertial on her debut performance on AGT because at first some thought it wasn't really her actually singing. Then critics said the material she was singing was too advanced for her and that she was going to ruin her voice. Then that the subjects she was singing about too mature for someone so young. Etc etc. 

I don't know that much about vocal training but I know for musical instruments, you pretty much have to sound very close to professional level by the time you are 12 to make it a career and it is not an easy thing. It's a high stress level to balance school and the hours of practice involved. The kids who don't absolutely love it quit. She seems to have the drive for it and a supportive, grounded family. She gets examined by an Ears Nose Throat doctor that specializes in professional singers every 6 months. It's a shame that the Grammys have taken out her category and instead focus on non-talented singers. There is something deeply wrong with our society when Kanye West has 18 Grammy awards and Josh Groban has 0!


----------

